# Drag Strip Wheels and Tires



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

If I wanted to get an extra set of Rear Wheels and Tires for when I hit the strip does anybody know if a 15" or 16" will fit and to what backspacing would be necessary as well as how wide I can go?

-Charlie


----------



## chuckD (May 7, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## Canadian '05 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup--get a pair of 15" BMW wheels from a 3 Series (92-05). They fit nice--and put on Mickey Thompson Et Street Drag Radials 235/60'15.

They work great.


----------

